
How is cable tv going to survive this? - SQL2219
https://www.sling.com/
======
mattkrea
I was not a fan--I had their service for a couple of months. The apps need
some serious work and you can't watch via their website (I run Linux at home).

My current setup is:

Amazon FireTV

Amazon Prime

HBO Now

Netflix

Hulu Plus (12/mo ad-free version)

I honestly would not even consider switching anywhere else or ever going back
to cable.

------
404error
First time i hear about this and right away considering signing up.

